# Think I found pollen sacks first Time with Regular seeds



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 16, 2015)

I was doing my daily over looking and the odd Fire OG has what look to me as nanners.
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1421451429.424102.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1421451437.731628.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1421451544.673056.jpg


This plant looks nothing like the other 3


----------



## kaotik (Jan 16, 2015)

good job, you successfully identified your first male
...time to prepare for your first execution  



*BTW you had the correct term the first time; those are pollen sacs, not "nans"


----------



## pcduck (Jan 16, 2015)

:yeahthat:


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks guys.
Now I got a bit of extra room in the tent lmfao


----------



## blowinthatloud (Jan 16, 2015)

Well atleast you caught it early! BtL


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 16, 2015)

What a bad Friday night . Think 3 of 4 are guys . Found more sacks. My cell won't take pics but they look just like the other sack just younger in growth.
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1421461724.609573.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1421461732.409599.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 16, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1421462267.381457.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1421462275.367583.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1421462281.905511.jpg


Well break it to me slowly guys.


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 16, 2015)

Don't jump too fast. Sometimes the nodes look like that. It's hard to tell from the blurry pics but generally speaking, pollen sacs will point down and the little pods at the nods will point up.

Not sure what the name is for those little pods at the nodes.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 16, 2015)

I killed the first one already. I'm like 75% the other 2 are males.

Hacker man you have seen sac looking things on female plants that are not hermie? Odd


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 16, 2015)

Yeah, there are little pods. I always called them false seed pods. Not sure what the real name is.

They form on the joint between the stem and the fan leaves.

I'll see if I can post a pic.

EDIT: I think I remember they are called the calyx.


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 17, 2015)

Hackerman said:


> Yeah, there are little pods. I always called them false seed pods. Not sure what the real name is.
> 
> They form on the joint between the stem and the fan leaves.
> 
> ...



Yes, and they generally point up like tits, not hang down like balls. Yes stank that first one was definitely a male.


----------



## samarta (Jan 17, 2015)

I had a few of these, got concerned at picked most but left a couple that I monitor closely and they opened with no pollen. They were never any color but green.


----------



## samarta (Jan 17, 2015)

forgot the pic, guess what I have already done today! 

View attachment HPIM0856 (2).JPG


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 17, 2015)

Never ever count on them opening with no pollen.  

Stank is not dealing with a hermie, he is sexing regular seeds.  Stank it is the luck of the draw on males and females from reg seeds.  I once got 5 out of 5 males.  It doesn't happen often, but it does happen.  

You do have some time--several-weeks usually--between the time you first see nanners and the time they mature and open.  I do believe that they are males, but you do have time to "make absolutely sure" before you chop them.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 17, 2015)

So they all produce sacks? Some will be pistals some will be pollen? 

I don't want these 2 to mess it all up. Can't get my veg light till 20 .


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 17, 2015)

As plants mature, you will get the little "sacks" form in the "elbow" of the nodes. These are the "preflowers" that always form on mature plants. These preflowers are calyxes (the sexual organs of MJ). If you watch carefully, you will find on the females that the buds are actually piles of these little calyxes. Bunches of calyxes form like grapes to become the "buds" that we all love.

However, if the sex of the plant is male, the calyx will change its form slightly and extend out on a tiny stem, rather than staying tucked in the cusp of the node. As it extends out on the stem, it will swell from the growth of the genitals within, and that will make it hang as it ages. Once it reaches ffull maturity, it will open up and reveal the "anthers" which look like a bunch of tiny bananas (thus the name "nanners"). At this point, they will release pollen.

If the plant is female, the little calyx will stay tucked in the cusp of the node and will spit out 2 white hairs, "pistils", which are the receivers of the pollen. Often as the plant ages, if it doesn't get any pollen on it, those lone calyxes will swell and can make you think that there is a seed forming there when there isn't one. That is just the same swell that you see in the buds during the final weeks before harvest.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 17, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> So they all produce sacks? Some will be pistals some will be pollen?
> 
> I don't want these 2 to mess it all up. Can't get my veg light till 20 .



No, reg seeds will most likely contain both male and female plants.  Males produce pollen sacs.  Females develop pistils.  Hermies develop both.  What we are saying is that new growth at the nodes sometimes looks like pollen sacs when they are not.  Sometimes they look like pistils, too.  So do not be too hasty to sex these as you have plenty of time to confirm male before the pollen sacks open.  They look a bit small to be showing sex (how old are they?), but they do look like male parts to me.  But give them time.  Once you have sexed a couple of plants, you will see how easy it is.

I'm a little confused--you don't have a veg light?  What are they under?  I was a little worried about the amount of stretch you have, I guess not having a veg light is the reason?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 17, 2015)

I have a veg light but need another so I can flower these girls.
They are under a 1000watt MH. The stretch is this strain it grows super lanky.

I'm like 85% these are males. I'm VERY tight on space so I don't need to be growing males. They are a just under a month old . 
They are super stinky and sticky . These sacks are pointing up. Not a good impression first time with regular seeds. Out of 12 4 germed out of the 4 3 males 1 Female.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 17, 2015)

A few days is not going to make much difference.  Be 100% sure before you trash them.  That is just the luck of the draw and you ended up with the short stick.  I have gotten 4 females from 5 seeds.  Usually you will get about a 50/50 mix, but not always.  Why do you suppose that only 1/3 of these popped?  That is a horrible germination rate.  

Check into some training methods like supercropping or fim for lanky plants--it does help.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 17, 2015)

Super old seeds that were not properly stored etc. I got them for free at a fundraiser. The next Reg seeds I will buy is the melvangentics if I can get my hands on her gear. 

I still like my fem seeds. Haven't had a herm yet. Hope next reg purchase is a lot better if I drop $100 for males I'll be crying .
Wish I had better pics I'm sure you would say male


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 18, 2015)

So male update. I'm leaning that one is a girl but other is male. The girl one has a crazy leaf
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1421610208.082461.jpg


The one I think is a male has sacks forming all over as wear the girl has just 2 that are questionable 
Hear is the male I think
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1421610258.947103.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1421610268.727158.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1421610277.385151.jpg


I'm tight on room so if a pro can chime In and let me know your 2 cents if it's a male
Thanks


----------



## MR1 (Jan 18, 2015)

If it was mine it would be gone.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 18, 2015)

Cause you believe it's a male or cause it's lanky and looks bunk? MR1


----------



## Locked (Jan 18, 2015)

Not 100 percent sold that it is indeed Male but it sure as hell not showing as Female at all.  
I would watch it like a hawk or if I was pressed for space push it off to a corner for a day or two and then take another look.  Since the dark time is what makes it flower the lack of quality light won't matter. If it winds up indeed a Male yank and kill it unless you are looking to slang pollen.  If somehow it shows as a Female just give her a good seat in the tent again and she will rebound.  jmo.


----------



## MR1 (Jan 18, 2015)

Because I think it is a male, I have a plant that grows like that, just the way it is. You can do what Hamster said to make sure .


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 18, 2015)

Off into the dark she goes.

So the pollen sacs open when they are mature? It's not gonna open in a day or so? Some of these " Sacks" look big.


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 18, 2015)

Look at that second to the last picture. Remember when ? [don't remember who said it above] said the female calyx's grow pointing up and the male pollen sacs grow on a little stem and then point down?

I would watch that very spot (or any others like it) like a ... what did he say...a hawk. (Funny that a hamster would use that reference. Don't hawks eat hamsters? LOL)


----------



## Locked (Jan 18, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> Off into the dark she goes.
> 
> So the pollen sacs open when they are mature? It's not gonna open in a day or so? Some of these " Sacks" look big.



From the pics you posted I don't think you have anything to worry about for a bit.  Males can and do release a little pollen early but I don't think you are anywhere near that time....yet.


----------



## Locked (Jan 18, 2015)

Hackerman said:


> I would watch that very spot (or any others like it) like a ... what did he say...a hawk. (Funny that a hamster would use that reference. Don't hawks eat hamsters? LOL)



lol...


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 18, 2015)

Do all Reg seeds do this? How come none of my Fem plants have balls? Can't afford the smoke to combat the stress from these sacks .

Are you one of those cool teddy bear hamsters or just a regular one ?


----------



## Locked (Jan 18, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> Do all Reg seeds do this? How come none of my Fem plants have balls? Can't afford the smoke to combat the stress from these sacks .
> 
> Are you one of those cool teddy bear hamsters or just a regular one ?



Fem beans can have worse problems than regular beans if they are not created correctly.   I personally have never had a problem with fem gear but I honestly grow like 80 percent clone cuts right now.  

As for the type of Hamster, I am just a furry genetics ***** who likes to grow his own and help others do the same.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 21, 2015)

I have killed 2 so far. Watching this last one like a hawk. Damn males


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 21, 2015)

NO, female plants grown from seed do not have balls.  All we are trying to say is that new growth can sometimes look like balls (or pistils).  Make absolutely sure before you kill a plant that it is actually male.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 21, 2015)

It has sacks. I put in the dark for 3 days new sacks pop up others get bigger. It was a Male.

The other has the sacks opening so I see the fake looking sacks you guys were talking about


----------



## Iams (Jan 22, 2015)

Thank you for posting the pics. more to learn and see.

DOWN WITH MALES! Wait I am one.

I hope it fems out for you.

/sniffing for signs


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 23, 2015)

No 3 out of 4 are males. 2 dead 3 will die tonight


----------

